# [SOLVED] COMPAQ DX2000 MT PC



## kencoburn (Dec 15, 2007)

I have been given the subject PC and to wipe the disk clean I foolishly formatted the hard drive which had Windows XP Professional installed before backing up the motherboard drivers. Needless to day I don't have the original driver disks. I have searched the Internet, including the computer and the motherboard manufacturers web sites but cannot find drivers for the network and audio. The motherboard is a Lite-On Model 08FCh. 

I have the Windows XP Pro disk and I have used that to install the OS.

Can anyone point me in the right direction to download the necessary drivers?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: COMPAQ DX2000 MT PC*

Hi, there is a driver for both here Drivers & Software for HP Compaq dx2000 Microtower PC - HP Support Center. going back to 2003.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: COMPAQ DX2000 MT PC*

hi your drivers should be here Drivers & Software for HP Compaq dx2000 Base Model Microtower PC - HP Support Center. 

EDIT: beat me to it


----------



## kencoburn (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: COMPAQ DX2000 MT PC*

Thank you both for responding so quickly. I had already found that page on the HP support site and tried installing 3 of the listed network driver files but the files I chose did not install properly. One of the files states that there is no Intel device and the Broadcom and Gigabit files failed. Can you be more specific about which files I need for my specific motherboard?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: COMPAQ DX2000 MT PC*

Check which device it is here is a way to do so http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/how-to-find-drivers-420583.html


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: COMPAQ DX2000 MT PC*

Open the Device Manager 
Right Click on the Device in question 
Properties 
Details Tab 

In XP the VEN_ #### and DEV_ #### is located under Device Instance ID 
In Vista and Win7 the VEN_ #### and DEV_#### is located under Hardware ID
copy and paste the hardware id on next post


----------



## kencoburn (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: COMPAQ DX2000 MT PC*

I could not copy and paste details to you (no internet connection of HP computer). However, I have used my other computer to give you these details:
Ethernet: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1050 .........
Audio: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D5........
Video: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2572......


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: COMPAQ DX2000 MT PC*

ethernet https://downloadcenter.intel.com/De...&OSVersion=Windows XP *&DownloadType=Drivers

for the audio whaat happens when you install fron hp site same for video driver? can try this one for audio https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=13365

did you install the chipset driver?


----------



## kencoburn (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: COMPAQ DX2000 MT PC*

I have only tried the network drivers because I wanted to get on the Internet first (so I can use the Internet Driver Update option). I had not installed the chipset drivers and so I gave it a go but the on-screen prompt said I should point to the location when prompted by Windows. I was not prompted by Windows.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: COMPAQ DX2000 MT PC*

You're a little unclear on what you are doing, the downloads for the drivers are usually either .exe or zip files the zip files need to be unzipped before you can install the .exe just need to be clicked on. So how are you going about installing them ? and you will have problems installing them without first installing the chipset.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: COMPAQ DX2000 MT PC*

the drivers should be in an .exe according to hp. restart computer again and try the chipset driver again


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: COMPAQ DX2000 MT PC*

I thought that, but pointed out the other option, there should be no need to point windows to anything in that case.


----------



## kencoburn (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: COMPAQ DX2000 MT PC*

The chipset file was a .exe file (SP25989.exe), It did not appear to self install and the only files within the SWSET folder which it creates are .cat and .inf files. However, as Windows has not prompted me for these files I don't see how I can install them. On the other hand, the Device Manager only shows the network, audio and video drivers in the Other Devices section (with question marks).


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: COMPAQ DX2000 MT PC*

Then the chipset should be installed, so install the audio next then the network.


----------



## kencoburn (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: COMPAQ DX2000 MT PC*

The audio driver installed fine - not shown in the Other Devices list. Which file in the list of network files should I download and install (there is more than one)?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: COMPAQ DX2000 MT PC*

the intel driver


----------



## kencoburn (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: COMPAQ DX2000 MT PC*

I downloaded and installed the network driver that you gave the link to (above) and it worked fine. I just need to install the final driver for the video controller. I will report back shortly.


----------



## kencoburn (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: COMPAQ DX2000 MT PC*

I have cleared all the Other Devices entries and everything looks fine. It is getting late (in the UK) and I will test the computer more thoroughly tomorrow. Many thanks for your help.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: COMPAQ DX2000 MT PC*

You're welcome, hope your not up the same time as me, I need to be looking at bed just now up for 6am.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: COMPAQ DX2000 MT PC*

great job you should be good to go.


----------



## kencoburn (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: COMPAQ DX2000 MT PC*

Many thanks for your help. I can confirm that all the Other Device entries have cleared and the computer is working fine. I will now log this thread as Solved.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Good job


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Well done.


----------

